# Bleeding Starling



## judifur (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, me again. So, uhm, apparently a bird I'm pretty sure is a starling flew into the child care center just about 30 min ago, and ended up on our snack table, bleeding. The staff in the room came and got me cuz they know about me and my affinity for pigeons. I have -no- clue what i am supposed to do with this bird, I tried to get him with a paper towel, and he flew away, into a window, and back down. I carefully picked him up. i think the blood was comming from the top of his wing. he's not bleeding anymore. He jumped out of the paper towel again, he hit another window, and fell straight down. I am so upset. no one knew what to do, but he doens't look good.

I have him in a box, with towels in it, in a room away from the pigeons I don't intend of keeping him very long. any suggestions?

-judi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

For the time being keep him warm and quiet. If you have a heat pad put in on low under him.

THis is the starling forum, they will be able to offer you expert advice:

http://www.starlingtalk.net/

Cynthia


----------



## judifur (Apr 27, 2007)

*thank you*

I found that forum when roaming earlier. I was thinking about just taking it to the vet I found that sees birds. Perhaps they would take it in, and give it to a wildlife rehabber. I donno. I think i may be in over my head.
-Judi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If a vet would see him and stabilize him that would be ideal. Seems like he suffered injuries and might need medical attention asap. Just make sure they will treat him and not put to sleep.
Thank you for rescuing another bird in need.

Reti


----------



## judifur (Apr 27, 2007)

*Starling is ok.*

At least the vet said it was. She looked it over, checked it's wings to see if they were broken, did some weird stuff where she hung it upsidedown to see if it would react. she talked cute german to it. i have no idea what she was saying, but lord it was cute. Then she said it was ok, she didn't think anything was broken, and i could let it go near where i found it.

i brought my baby pigeon for an exam as well. baby is fine, and while she was at it, she asked if wanted another one. i told her my baby was eating seeds on it's own already, and she told me she had a pigeon who was a bit older who wasn't feeding itself, and maybe my baby could teach it a few things. apparently a police man brought it into the clinic, its wing was torn and bloody, missing a quite a few feathers. she said she x-rayed the wing, it wasn't broken, and she tested it for parasites, it was clean.

so, i came home with another young pigeon. my husband just petted me when i came home, didn't know what to say to me. lol.

I am still worried about that starling though. the vet said it was ok, but he looked like he had a rought start when i let him go. he landed in a tree, and it looked like he missed a few branches before settling in. perhaps its cuz he hadn't had food or water for several hours, i hope.

guess i gotta let nature take it's course now.

This vet seemed very nice, in fact she didn't even charge me for the visit.

awesome

alright, a happy ending, i guess =)
-judi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Judi, thanks for getting the little starling to a vet. I am a little surprised the vet recommended releasing him straight-away considering he had suffered some type of trauma but, you can only do what a medical professional tells you to do in these circumstances. A "seasoned" rehabber would probably have kept it for a few days just to make sure but we have to trust the vet's decision as being the right one. Did she say where the blood came from?

I'm glad your little pigeon is doing well. The older pigeon is probably just feeling bad and as he gets better he should start eating. Keep us posted. It was very kind of you to take him in.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Judi, another pigeon 
I am glad he is with you and hope he'll be altight.

Hope little Starling will be alright too.

Reti


----------



## judifur (Apr 27, 2007)

*Blood from the wing*

The blood came from the wing. she prodded at the wing for a minuet, feeling around. said she was checking for broken bones. she didn't feel any.

as far as my new young pigeon, his droppings are green and watery with yellow on top instead of white. hmm, do i know what that sounds like?

i gave him a good feeding, and i'll see what happens in the morning. perhaps i'll start a new thread about him in the proper area

peace out
-Judi


----------

